# Scott Metrix 40



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts or experience on the Metrix 40?


----------



## biker1357 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Metrix 40*

I dont have any experience with this bike, but i am interested in a Metrix 10 for myself.
The problem is none of my lbs have this bike in stock. Scott showrooms in my area seem strangely empty. Rumors on the web say scott is building more bikes this year.
But if you cant see it, touch it, RIDE IT, how does scott expect to sell them.
I live in metro detroit, not the boonies. The shops I call just say the Sub series is the same, try that. Am I missing something???


----------



## myjplp (Dec 20, 2011)

hmm. I don't live in a big city. Only one of the lbs' in town carry scott. They don't have any other metrix models. They only have one Metrix 40 on the floor. The sales guys didn't seem super excited about selling me this metrix 40 vs a Fuji Absolute 3.0. I suspect they get better margins on the Fuji's but I'm not sure.


----------

